# Zep on Letterman



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Led Zeppelin to appear on Letterman Monday, Dec. 1.

Assume only for an interview regarding their Celebration Day flick and the 35th Annual Kennedy Center Honors in Washington, D.C. (which are on Dec. 2 and airs Dec. 26 on CBS - Both Letterman and Zep will be at the Kennedy Center Honors...)


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

What year is this again??


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I wonder if they'll play a tune.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Will PVR this one. Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Tomorrow, Saturday is Dec 1st - is it on Monday Dec 3rd? Sorry, I'd like to watch but a bit confused about the date.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like it is to air on Monday....

http://music-mix.ew.com/2012/11/30/led-zeppelin-letterman-interview/

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluzfish said:


> What year is this again??


2012 I think


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> 2012 I think


Whew. Cuz the last time Dec 1 fell on a Monday was 2008. It's not nice to try to fool an old man.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Zepp were honoured at the White House, along with Buddy Guy, Dustin Hoffman, and David Letterman,

Film clip here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-20576466


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

How about that lame ass-kissing session? Anyone else notice the way Pagey claimed to have been influenced by Buddy Guy? Bullshit, Jimmy. I still love the mighty Zep, but Buddy was one of the few you didn't steal from. At least Clapton, the Stones, SRV, Gary Moore etc. tried to pay their heroes back by having them open shows & acknowledge the source of their music.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

John Paul Jones was pretty funny though.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I thought it was a pretty amusing segment. All the guys showed some humor and weren't pimping albums.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> How about that lame ass-kissing session? Anyone else notice the way Pagey claimed to have been influenced by Buddy Guy? Bullshit, Jimmy. I still love the mighty Zep, but Buddy was one of the few you didn't steal from. At least Clapton, the Stones, SRV, Gary Moore etc. tried to pay their heroes back by having them open shows & acknowledge the source of their music.


Clapton, the Stones, SRV, Gary Moore have all influenced me. Including Buddy Guy.

They never opened for me, either.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

anybody playing 2 note per string blues scales with their 1st and 3rd finger is using buddy guy style.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Page was, besides a plagiarist, a fan &amp; truly studied the Blues. Buddy Guy served as occasional Chess records house guitarist. I think it is fair comment that Buddy influenced Page


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Buddy was more than just a Chess session guitarist, he had laid down some pretty bad ass tracks of his own while Jimmy's mama wouldn't let him play skiffle. 

My point is that there is a giant difference between plagiarizing & covering a song. Not only Clapton & SRV often credit Freddie & Albert King in interviews, they also tried to help their heroes get paid by exposing them to a larger (i.e. white) audience. Meanwhile LZ was losing lawsuits to Willie Dixon. I love Pagey's playing & arranging skills, but his consistent failure to give credit where due really sticks in my craw.

While I'm ranting about artists who got ripped off, happy 80th b-day to Little Richard.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I understand where everybody is coming from, but it wasn't Jimmy's job to plug Buddy Guy, or anyone for that matter. Nor was it EC's job to plug BG either....Clapton just took the time to jam with certain players and with his fame, players like BG got 're-introduced' so to say.....win win. 

Zepp was never a jam band.....


----------

